# Survival knife picture thread.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. :mrgreen:

Benchmade Nimravus. One of the earlier versions with G10 handle sides.



















This is for defensive homestead use on tact rigs. Modified Kbar with it's upper guard taken down for better reverse grip use.










Got a lot more of course, but no pics of them.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I know very little about the knife field, but those look good to me. To be honest, I have more auto knives than "regular" knives, but that was just a stage I went through a few moons ago. I would like to have a "good" sword like a two handed katana or what ever they are called, but I would probably just hurt myself with one anyhow.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> I know very little about the knife field, but those look good to me. To be honest, I have more auto knives than "regular" knives, but that was just a stage I went through a few moons ago. I would like to have a "good" sword like a two handed katana or what ever they are called, but I would probably just hurt myself with one anyhow.


Cutting yourself helps with learning respect for your chosen knife or sword. It's a good thing. You try harder to master using it. I have no auto's myself though I've always thought it might be nice to have one. I keep ending up buying more fixed blades and lockback folders. I'm a creature of habit. Got another on the way. A katana is in my future also. Not just because I've always wanted one, but because I've always wanted to train further in sword techniques and having one is a good reason to study and practice. I studied what I could with a practice/sparring katana when I was younger but never went further as I was studying Tae Kwon Do at the time and my sensei wasn't going to even touch that subject. I've been drooling over getting a ZombieTools Apokatana.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Cutting yourself helps with learning respect for your chosen knife or sword. It's a good thing. You try harder to master using it. I have no auto's myself though I've always thought it might be nice to have one. I keep ending up buying more fixed blades and lockback folders. I'm a creature of habit. Got another on the way. A katana is in my future also. Not just because I've always wanted one, but because I've always wanted to train further in sword techniques and having one is a good reason to study and practice. I studied what I could with practice/sparring katana when I was younger but never went further as I was studying Tae Kwon Do at the time and my sensei wasn't going to even touch that subject. I've been drooling over getting a ZombieTools Apokatana.
> 
> View attachment 4116


What's something like that sword cost? Looks very dangerous to my person.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> What's something like that sword cost? Looks very dangerous to my person.


I'm having trouble bringing up their website right now for some reason but the last price I saw was around $400. Good things cost. It's 5160 spring steel and made for use, not just to hang on the wall.






zombietools.net


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

That kind of goes with what I've heard but I also read that if your not willing to part with the better part of a $1000 then your just playing and not serious. I wish I had the spare money to get a real nice sword with some good engraving that was also able to be used without ruining the blade, but that is not in my budget. If I bought a ticket maybe I could win the lottery?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. :mrgreen:


So big!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I smiled when I saw the Kabar, tried and true.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Pardon me if I have placed this in the wrong section, I felt it was important.

I have been notified that the folder called, "CRKT "No Time Off" has been designated to be *phased out*. I found out the hard way when I placed my (final) order for the third NTO folder. 

I do not know if area sellers still have this knife. I do not know if there is any at the factory/supply house.. I would look and price the remaining items soon before they are all gone. Below is the picture of the knife. Good look guys. My last three *will not be available* for purchase.


----------

